# Dishwasher for Shallow Depth Cabinets



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

what do the specs call for? Look at the minimum required cut out dimensions.


----------



## kxweil38 (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. All of the specs from all of the dishwashers I looked at called for a 24" cabinet, which means that a dishwasher could not fit into any old homes with shallow depth cabinets without remodeling the kitchen first.


----------



## kinza (Mar 6, 2015)

I have a Kenmore electric dryer 66972 that is not drying the clothes. The dryer heats up but only seems to be steaming up inside the drum area and also the laundry room seems to be steaming up a bit. I have recently cleaned out the dryer vent hose and also took the dryer apart and cleaned out the lint. 

_____

kinza


----------



## kxweil38 (Jan 15, 2015)

Kinza, you posted your question about your dryer as a reply to my question about a dishwasher. You should create a new topic so that you get some replies to your problem.


----------

